# Saying goodbye to an old girl



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

We bought Barbie a light Sussex about 6 years ago. We don't know how old she was when we got her. But I've done everything I can think of to make her comfy she has no visible side affects and the vet has checked her twice today they said just make her comfy that's all you can do for her now.


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

And she isn't just a chicken to us. We love her like any cat or dog and are heart broken. She has had a very happy life.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Just be with her and keep her safe. That's more than she would get as a wild bird. Circle of life. She was lucky to have such great humans. :-(


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so very sorry aussie. I know how you feel. I was just in your place at the beginning of this month. Its an awful place to be in. These chickens are so full of personality and by gosh do they have the expressions! I find mine to be as much company as any of my dogs are. They too just want to be with you. Just keep reminding yourself that Barbie has had the best life she could ever have and she surely knows she's loved. Hugs!


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Big Hugs from Qld too! 
Barbie is so lucky to have such a caring owner!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i have a light sussex and can only imagine how you feel.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

It never feels good to lose a friend....my condolances.


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you all, she passed peacefully this morning after lots of hugs goodbye.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Gosh I'm sorry aussiechicks. Been thinking about you all day and wondering how you were making out. I'm glad for her and you that you were able to be there with her as hard as it is. BIG hugs!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Really sorry aussiechicks...


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. They touch our hearts don't they!!


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

Barbie


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

This picture really shows how beautifully natured she was, just as loved as my cat or dog.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, she's just beautiful!!! What a nice girl!!!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I have two 6 1/2 year old hens, Cinnamon and Miss Mary. They lead the good life. Cinnamon still runs the whole flock and the lead rooster Cocky Rocky dotes on her, yet when I call and they come running she is still in the lead over the younger ones. Miss Mary leads the rear, slowly walking down to get the treats. I make sure that I don't throw all of them at once so I have some to give to her, she isn't as fast as the others.

Miss Mary is still a beautiful hen, sporting her newly molted feathers, you can only see her age on her face, she looks so wise. She's fully retired, but still likes to sit in the nest box and fix it just right. Cinnamon even tosses me an egg here and there.


----------



## redmaples (Aug 28, 2012)

I know how you feel, I had a who was my buddy(that was her name too) used come over to me and peck my shoes until I picked her up and pet her. as soon as I put her down she would peck my shoes until I picked her up again she would fall asleep on my arm. She made it through 2 hawk attacks and a racoon attack and lived for a few days through a mink attack last fall. I tried to nurse her back but she was too far gone. my wife thought I was nuts!!! feeding her with an eye dropper and baby spoon. but had to put her down in the end!!! I had another red and a speckled sussex who have taken her place. but they don't like to be picked up just a little pet on the back and they are fine. 

These things happen they are a part of keeping animals! Sorry for your loss!!!


----------

